# 922 picture preview screen in guide



## kcolg30 (May 11, 2010)

Is it me or does the 922 preview screen in the guide look smaller than the one in a 722?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I believe it is smaller... more of the screen goes to the EPG to make room for the fancy icons.


----------



## dishman1999 (Sep 26, 2011)

man wish we had network logo on the 722 VIP it the little things that makes you love dish network over everyone else! 

Look nothing like the 722 it a lot better


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

It is smaller and in the upper left hand corner. The 722k is in the upper right hand corner. If you have additional questions, please let me know. Thanks.



kcolg30 said:


> Is it me or does the 922 preview screen in the guide look smaller than the one in a 722?


----------

